# Preferred pasta/sauces?



## luvs (May 17, 2008)

what kinda pastas do you like with certian sauces.
mine is just marinara & angelhair or baked mac and cheese.
you? what inspires you to blend certain sauces with pastas?
is it flavor or texture, or both, or something else/


----------



## VeraBlue (May 18, 2008)

Not all pasta requires clingy sauces, in my opinion.  Pasta is a vehicle to carry other items.   
Pomodoro, marinara, bolognese.....magnificent, and always will be.  However, sometimes, it's all about the other stuff, like dried fruit, a certain vegetable or bean, a protein, the herbs or spices, cheeses, fats, etc.  

A favourite, prepared only once a year consists of white raisins, pignoli nuts, sardines, fennel and toasted bread crumbs served over a thick, round pasta shape called bucatini.

Very little can beat rigatoni with marinara and meatballs.

Fusili and bolognese are perfect together.

Shells with carbonara sauce.

Penne with primavera sauce.

Anglehair with diced tomatoes, crushed garlic, fresh basil and a bit of olive oil.

Sure, sauces are great, but not necessary.  A variety of ingredients held together with a bit of fat (olive oil or butter) is all you really need.


----------



## larry_stewart (May 18, 2008)

The only pasta situation that I am specific about is this one dish.  Garlic and oil + fresh tomatoes + fresh basil + salt.  The first time i had it , i t was with linguini.  I now cant eat it any other way.  My mom makes it sometimes when i visit, but uses spaghetti.  I try explaining to her that it just tastes better with linguini, and she looks at me like im on drugs.  She just doesnt get it .


----------



## bethzaring (May 18, 2008)

larry_stewart said:


> The only pasta situation that I am specific about is this one dish. Garlic and oil + fresh tomatoes + fresh basil + salt. The first time i had it , i t was with linguini. I now cant eat it any other way. My mom makes it sometimes when i visit, but uses spaghetti. I try explaining to her that it just tastes better with linguini, and she looks at me like im on drugs. She just doesnt get it .


 
how do you prepare the garlic?


----------



## larry_stewart (May 18, 2008)

usually for one box of pasta Ill use about 4 - 6 cloves of garlic, sliced thinly and sauteed in the oil just until it gets that white color ( dont let it burn).  Then let the garlic/ oil cool to room temp.  I also like the garlic to sit in the oil for awhile so the flavor gets more infused ( if this is the right word) into the oil.  The pasta is also cooked then cooled. ( its a cool/ room temperature dish).  Then i mix the oil/garlic with the pasta, salt to taste, add the fresh chopped tomatoes and basil ( both not cooked)  mix and eat.  Some people put small cubes of mozzarella cheese in it , i dont.  Its also the kinda dish u really cant make ahead of time then let sit for awhile, because the pasta gets kinda pasty.  Although, sometimes ill cut the tomatoes and basil, put it in a bowl with some salt to extract the juice from the tomatoes.  Ill let it sit awhile like this to let the flavors blend, then the last minute ill add everything together .  I had this the first time about 18 years ago at a professors end of the year party.  I was amazed how such a simple dish with so few ingredients and such little cooking can taste so good.   I only make it in the spring and summer because fresh, ripe tomatoes are a must .


----------



## Robo410 (May 18, 2008)

I like the spaghetti rigate (with ridges so sauce sticks well, kinda + shaped) 
I like linguine for a heavy sauce.  I like angle hair for a light fresh sauce. For lasagna I buy a whole wheat no boil Italian  made brand.  It cooks beautifully tender and tastes and has the mouthfeel of fresh . (Gia Russo) 

My fave sauces are a traditional pomodoro, a putanesca, a bolognese, a pesto based, and a white clam.  From these, many variations are possible.  (such as end of season roasted tomatoes with basil, in season fresh tomatoes and basil, or a mid winter four cheese and fennel salami!


----------

